# A Big Juicy Package!



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ecko, Mimi, and I were excited when a big package arrived at our front door. We have been waiting for it for weeks and it finally arrived. Inside the big box was tons of Juicy stuff.

There was dog bowls, a treat jar, a new sweater for Ecko, matching tanks for Ecko and Mimi, and Ecko's Life Jacket (which sadly did not fit =( )...









...dog shampoo and conditioner, a brush, paw balm, nail polish, nail polish remover, dog house mist spray, dog colognes, two juicy bones, one best in show plush toy, and dog fur conditioning spray. 









Here is Ecko modeling his new "Lord Dude" hoodie.


















I thought these tanks were cute so I got Ecko and Mimi one. Plus Ecko got the matching collar with the tank from his b-day.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Heh they are so cute. Do you work for Juicy?


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Wow! Paige and I are moving to your place. LOL. Do they make Juicy in xxs?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Krista said:


> Heh they are so cute. Do you work for Juicy?


I was just wondering that myself Krista lol. I looove Juicy but I could never afford their products.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Krista said:


> Heh they are so cute. Do you work for Juicy?





Kristin said:


> I was just wondering that myself Krista lol. I looove Juicy but I could never afford their products.


I wish I worked at Juicy! Sorry, but I dont =(.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

geez AGAIN AND AGAIN. is ur dad the president of your country? LOL  so sorry to hear the lifejacket didn't fit though  i cant believe they have so much juicy things lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ah its always so nice to see all the Juicy things Mimi and Ecko sure are cute no matter what they are wearing


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh........what juicy kiddos 

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> geez AGAIN AND AGAIN. is ur dad the president of your country? LOL  so sorry to hear the lifejacket didn't fit though  i cant believe they have so much juicy things lol


How did you even think of that comment lol. That would be pretty awesome if I was lol. Yeah I am sad that I have to deal with online returns >.>. And I am the opposite, I "can" believe that they hae so much juicy things


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

voodewlady said:


> Wow! Paige and I are moving to your place. LOL. Do they make Juicy in xxs?


lol that would be pretty funny if you guys moved in. No Juicy does not make XXS only comes in XS, S, M, L, and XL, but their sizes do run small. So their XS would be very similar to an XXS. Mimi has items that are XXS in some brands and she is XS in juicy and both items fit her perfectly.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

You have such a good taste I love it Your chis are so lucky!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

omg I wish I could afford half that stuff!
you are so lucky!
dont mean to be to nosy or rude but how much do you think you have spent on juicy products all together?..dont answer if you feel uncomfortable saying!
they look gorgeous anyway  xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahhh, lucky babies to have a mom who knows how to spoil them!!
I think Mimi is the most comfortable looking chi Ive seen wearing clothes!!She really likes to be properly dressed doesnt she?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ecko & Mimi look adorable in their new Juicy Juice.  We have that perfume set with the little Bear in the middle. A friend of mine sent it to Gia on her Birthday. It smells very good! 

I have never bought Juicy clothing, but the two pieces I have are both size XS and are not the same sizes. Mimi sent Jade a tank, and it's a XS, but it measures a 4" neck, 7 1/2" chest, and 5" long. Lexie was sent a Juicy hoodie as a gift awhile back, and it has a 7/7.5" neck, 11" chest, and it's 7/8" long. So I guess it kinda depends on the piece you buy? 

I have noticed that all of the more expensive brands run smaller. We have some Little Lily pieces that are size XXS, and they are more like XXXS. There is a coat that I have that is a more pricey brand that runs small too. I'll have to look at the brand again, I can't remember it off hand.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I've bought Juicy clothing ... but that's the thing if I'm going to buy it, I buy it for myself as my dogs don't know the difference lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

muhahaha im silly like that  cant wait to see whats instore for next weeks new set of clothes...rofl  they live like queen and kings. do they get a red carpet in front of their room too? that would be awesome!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

princesslisa31 said:


> omg I wish I could afford half that stuff!
> you are so lucky!
> dont mean to be to nosy or rude but how much do you think you have spent on juicy products all together?..dont answer if you feel uncomfortable saying!
> they look gorgeous anyway  xx


You know I dont not really know. I would tell you if I knew. I've just been following the brand since I've heard that they made dog stuff. I think I am caught up with the recent Juicy items. I am looking for the juicy classics now.



TLI said:


> Ecko & Mimi look adorable in their new Juicy Juice.  We have that perfume set with the little Bear in the middle. A friend of mine sent it to Gia on her Birthday. It smells very good!
> 
> I have never bought Juicy clothing, but the two pieces I have are both size XS and are not the same sizes. Mimi sent Jade a tank, and it's a XS, but it measures a 4" neck, 7 1/2" chest, and 5" long. Lexie was sent a Juicy hoodie as a gift awhile back, and it has a 7/7.5" neck, 11" chest, and it's 7/8" long. So I guess it kinda depends on the piece you buy?
> 
> I have noticed that all of the more expensive brands run smaller. We have some Little Lily pieces that are size XXS, and they are more like XXXS. There is a coat that I have that is a more pricey brand that runs small too. I'll have to look at the brand again, I can't remember it off hand.


Yes I love the perfume set. I think the middle thing is either a Yorkie or a Scottish Terrier. I wish It was a chihuahua lol. 

Yeah that tank top that I sent you was really small. All the hoodies and long sleeve shirts and shirt all run the similar sizes though. The life jacket and tank tops in general I think run smaller.



pigeonsheep said:


> muhahaha im silly like that  cant wait to see whats instore for next weeks new set of clothes...rofl  they live like queen and kings. do they get a red carpet in front of their room too? that would be awesome!


Good Idea I should totally get one! =p I dont think I have any clothes coming soon. A couple of the ones I ordered are backordered. I am kinda disappointed at the online store I bought it from because they didn't even let me know until I called them. I placed the order for it like July 7 lol. So yeah that was kinda annoying >.>.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Gorgeous goodies!!
Now I dont feel so guilty going crazy buying
dresses & coats for Dahlia at Walmarts!! LOL.
But really, your chi`s look darlin!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Gorgeous goodies!!
> Now I dont feel so guilty going crazy buying
> dresses & coats for Dahlia at Walmarts!! LOL.
> But really, your chi`s look darlin!!


You should never feel guiltly about spoiling your chis ^^. Make sure to post pictures of Dahlia in her clothes!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Where do you order all their clothes from? Everything looks so cute, I think it'd be fun to look through what they have. I love all the Juicy stuff you get for your chis.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just love seeing all the treats you get for them. You have an awesome collection and two beautiful pups that are very lucky. Keep sharing, it makes me smile!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Yes I love the perfume set. I think the middle thing is either a Yorkie or a Scottish Terrier. I wish It was a chihuahua lol.
> 
> Yeah that tank top that I sent you was really small. All the hoodies and long sleeve shirts and shirt all run the similar sizes though. The life jacket and tank tops in general I think run smaller.


Yeah, me too. :lol: Everything should be a Chi, what were they thinking!?! :lol:

I always hate having to return things online because you have to pay shipping twice. It gets expensive if you aren't familiar with the pieces, sizes, etc. It's good to know that the hoodies, long sleeve T's, and T's run bigger than the tanks. I'm starting my Christmas list for the pups, and I'll feel better about ordering knowing how the sizes run.  Thank you.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Where do you order all their clothes from? Everything looks so cute, I think it'd be fun to look through what they have. I love all the Juicy stuff you get for your chis.


I got these ones from http://www.poshpuppyboutique.com/. Enjoy!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yeah, me too. :lol: Everything should be a Chi, what were they thinking!?! :lol:
> 
> I always hate having to return things online because you have to pay shipping twice. It gets expensive if you aren't familiar with the pieces, sizes, etc. It's good to know that the hoodies, long sleeve T's, and T's run bigger than the tanks. I'm starting my Christmas list for the pups, and I'll feel better about ordering knowing how the sizes run.  Thank you.


OMG tell me about it. I hate returning stuff online because of having the pay shipping twice. Then sometimes I've had it happen where they didn't even have the size I needed because the last one was just sold or w/e >.>. I pretty much don't do returns anymore unless the item is over a certain amount of money. I usually just try to find homes for the clothes that didn't fit lol. That is why we sent you Jade that really small tank because she was the only chi I know that was that small. I always usually try to read their sizing information with chest, length, and neck.

Wow starting your Christmas list already! That is a good idea. Sometimes Christmas creeps around the corner.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool site....
I see they have stuff on sale and reasonable too!!
Fun!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I just love seeing all the treats you get for them. You have an awesome collection and two beautiful pups that are very lucky. Keep sharing, it makes me smile!!!


Thank you that is such a sweet comment! We still need to see more of your pups too. It is nice to see pictures of kids getting along with chis because of their bad rep. with children.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Cool site....
> I see they have stuff on sale and reasonable too!!
> Fun!!


Yes I like the selection on the site. The only thing I do not like about them is that some of the items they do not have on hand so they have to order it from the manufacturer which makes shipping take awhile. They usually tell you on the description which items they are though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> OMG tell me about it. I hate returning stuff online because of having the pay shipping twice. Then sometimes I've had it happen where they didn't even have the size I needed because the last one was just sold or w/e >.>. I pretty much don't do returns anymore unless the item is over a certain amount of money. I usually just try to find homes for the clothes that didn't fit lol. That is why we sent you Jade that really small tank because she was the only chi I know that was that small. I always usually try to read their sizing information with chest, length, and neck.
> 
> Wow starting your Christmas list already! That is a good idea. Sometimes Christmas creeps around the corner.


Yep, you end up paying close to what you paid for the garment by the time you have to return. Plus the waiting time is just crazy. Oh I hear ya on that too. It is always my luck they run out of the size I need if the one I got doesn't fit. 

I'm so glad the tank needed a new home.  We love it! I'm always excited when something actually fits her. I can't buy things local that fit, and only the higher priced brands make things small enough. She can still wear sock sweaters. :lol: I don't mind things a lil big on her, but if she can walk out of it, it defeats it's purpose. :lol:

I always read the measurements that are offered on each piece, but they aren't always real accurate. 

Yeah, it's almost the first of September, and I normally start shopping in October. That gives me about a month to get everyone to tell me what they want. I always hear, "I don't know yet, Mom." :lol: Plus if I have to order anything, I have to start kinda early. Plus the extra time makes it easier on my pocket book. :wink:


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yep, you end up paying close to what you paid for the garment by the time you have to return. Plus the waiting time is just crazy. Oh I hear ya on that too. It is always my luck they run out of the size I need if the one I got doesn't fit.
> 
> I'm so glad the tank needed a new home.  We love it! I'm always excited when something actually fits her. I can't buy things local that fit, and only the higher priced brands make things small enough. She can still wear sock sweaters. :lol: I don't mind things a lil big on her, but if she can walk out of it, it defeats it's purpose. :lol:
> 
> ...


Once in a while i will get an item that Mimi cannot walk in and not due to the fit, but the design of it. Like this one coat that had velcro on the top and the bottom, but the velcro on the top was the big that Mimi could barely move her feet. It fit her she just couldn't walk lol.

I still need to try the sock sweaters lol. You never know one day we might see those sock sweaters on dog boutiques.

Good luck on your christmas lists! It is a good idea to start ealy so you can find sales and stuff.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

sakyurek said:


> You have such a good taste I love it Your chis are so lucky!


Thank you for such a sweet comment ^^.


----------



## riverchick247 (Jul 23, 2009)

Awwwww they're all SO cute in all their Juicy gear! Wish I could afford Juicy =(


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Once in a while i will get an item that Mimi cannot walk in and not due to the fit, but the design of it. Like this one coat that had velcro on the top and the bottom, but the velcro on the top was the big that Mimi could barely move her feet. It fit her she just couldn't walk lol.
> 
> I still need to try the sock sweaters lol. You never know one day we might see those sock sweaters on dog boutiques.
> 
> Good luck on your christmas lists! It is a good idea to start ealy so you can find sales and stuff.


Haha, we have some of those too! :lol: If they are too bulky it doesn't matter if they fit or not, they still can't walk. :lol: Poor babies!

I'm surprised no one has started making sock sweaters to sell. They work perfect for the "tinies." They have some really cute socks out there too. :lol:

I love sales! I have so many to buy for, plus the pups. Before I had the pups I used to camp out for Black Friday sales and stuff. More for fun than anything. My kids went with me, and we always had a blast. :lol:


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Haha, we have some of those too! :lol: If they are too bulky it doesn't matter if they fit or not, they still can't walk. :lol: Poor babies!
> 
> I'm surprised no one has started making sock sweaters to sell. They work perfect for the "tinies." They have some really cute socks out there too. :lol:
> 
> I love sales! I have so many to buy for, plus the pups. Before I had the pups I used to camp out for Black Friday sales and stuff. More for fun than anything. My kids went with me, and we always had a blast. :lol:


Yeah Mimi and Ecko haven't encountered many clothes that they just plain did not like. They have been wearing clothes since day 1 so I think they are pretty much used to pretty much anything. I think they experienced 7 different kinds of fabrics before 7 people lol. 

I know there are a lot of cute socks out there. So half the work would be done for you lol. I am sure I will see a similar idea in Modern Dog Magazine (I love this magazine btw).

Camping out for Black friday must've been a great bonding experience. You could still bring your chis in carriers. Each person could carry 1 or 2 lol.


----------

